# X Factor USA



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't be shy, I know some of you are watching it

Rachel Crow is a bit 

Annoying though


----------



## Geri (Sep 22, 2011)

Do they have the same kind of people turning up for auditions as we do?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> Do they have the same kind of people turning up for auditions as we do?



You mean people who can't sing?


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 22, 2011)

WTF happened to Steve Jones's voice?


----------



## Geri (Sep 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You mean people who can't sing?



The weird and wonderful Great British Public.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> The weird and wonderful Great British Public.



The Americans don't do weird and wonderful in the same way as the Great British Public, but there is weirdness there


----------



## Geri (Sep 22, 2011)

That's what I love about our X Factor though! American weirdos are not the same


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> That's what I love about our X Factor though! American weirdos are not the same



Take themselves too seriously


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 22, 2011)

Aaah at last i can get my Simon Cowell fix again  

Paula's reaction to the 'naked' man was a little riddiculous. He wasn't even bloody naked - I'm sure i could see his pants.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Aaah at last i can get my Simon Cowell fix again
> 
> Paula's reaction to the 'naked' man was a little riddiculous. He wasn't even bloody naked - I'm sure i could see his pants.



Makes for good tv for the Americans.  If it had happened in the UK, everyone would have just rolled their eyes and giggled and said "tsk tsk"


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 23, 2011)

He was naked, I think he wore a thong but his genitals were exposed. It took a lot of balls for someone to do that.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 23, 2011)

Is this the same as american pop idol? or instead of? or as well as?


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 23, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Is this the same as american pop idol? or instead of? or as well as?



It's exactly the same, except the profits go to a different wanker called Simon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

On balance, I prefer the USA version. They are forrin so it's not so close-to-home and disturbing.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 23, 2011)

It does some good things. Finding this guy is a good thing.




I just hope the kid can keep his shit together.


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2011)

Melanie Amaro was amazing - best audition I've ever seen.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 23, 2011)

stooges


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 24, 2011)

The best audition for the lolz.


----------



## Geri (Oct 2, 2011)

OK, so I am watching this now, when I notice it's on. I can't imagine that anyone other than Melanie Amaro will win though. I also liked Jazzlyn.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2011)

This guy was good this week.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 2, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> The best audition for the lolz.




Haha her face at 1'43  And that other woman was spewing? Honestly you'd think they'd never seen a willy before


----------



## Geri (Oct 6, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> This guy was good this week.




I just saw him at Boot Camp, good voice.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 6, 2011)

A girl who's a thugby coach and....well pretty damn easy on the eye!  Love Josh too reminds me of a fat Dave Grohl!


----------



## Geri (Oct 6, 2011)

Some of their contestants are so young! And they seem to have a fair few in their 50s, although they are not looked upon as such a novelty as they are over here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

Geri said:


> I just saw him at Boot Camp, good voice.



I liked him as well

Found a lot of them surprisingly weak though


----------



## Geri (Oct 6, 2011)

Boot camp is always a surprise, because people are out of their comfort zone and they can't sing the one song they have spent years perfecting!


----------



## Geri (Oct 13, 2011)

Right, so this has been cancelled tonight due to baseball. For fucks sake.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

Geri said:


> Right, so this has been cancelled tonight due to baseball. For fucks sake.



Was wondering where it was 

Watching Watchdog instead


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm watching British Bake off instead. Well not really watching, just drooling at the food and wishing i could eat it all


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm only watching for Caitlin (and Josh).


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 14, 2011)

it better be on tonight


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> it better be on tonight



Seconded. I will throw the telly out of the window otherwise!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2011)

It is


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2011)

Simone is not as good as she thinks she is.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 15, 2011)

Alot of them sounded very kareoki-ish. It all used to be far more acoustic type singing at the judges houses which i liked so much better - now it seems like alot of it's just singing along to a booming backing track.

Which ones Simone by the way? The 14 year old who looks about 28?


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2011)

No, she's the black girl who dresses very skimpily.


----------



## Geri (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my word!! Did anyone see this tonight? Who has Simon said no to, that everyone thinks he will say yes to? It it's Melanie I am going to be *so* cross!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2011)

Geri said:


> Oh my word!! Did anyone see this tonight? Who has Simon said no to, that everyone thinks he will say yes to? It it's Melanie I am going to be *so* cross!



I'm watching it now, but I missed the first 25 minutes, and then I missed more when I was on the phone


----------



## Geri (Oct 20, 2011)

I think I must have missed one, since I didn't see Jazzlyn at the Judges Houses.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay it's on now, will Josh be picked?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 21, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Okay it's on now, will Josh be picked?



I've lost track of what's happening with both the UK and US one as there's just nobody that I'm that interested in.  There's a few I like, but I'm going to video it and go off to the pub instead


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay enjoy the pub MTM I won't spoil it for ya.  Though I did see a couple of peeps in Nicole's catagory and don't remember them.


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2011)

I stupidly Googled it, so I know who gets though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 21, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Okay enjoy the pub MTM I won't spoil it for ya. Though I did see a couple of peeps in Nicole's catagory and don't remember them.



I think it's more the older men that stick in my mind but I can't remember any of their names


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 21, 2011)

Geri said:


> I stupidly Googled it, so I know who gets though


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 21, 2011)

Basically anyone who's had decent airtime has pretty much gone through so far. *Spoiler* --->I am surprised 4 Sure didn't make it though!


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2011)

Poor Jazzlyn


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 21, 2011)

Thought she was a dead cert to go through.


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't believe Leroy is 59! Shame the other bloke didn't go through, I liked him as well.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 21, 2011)

Tiger doesn't look the part tbh. Caitlin has to go through, I is in love.   What?  What is Simon doing?


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2011)

She did not expect that. He loves that Tia one though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 21, 2011)

No she looked very shocked indeed.  Fuck I've lost interest now.


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2011)

WTF was that all about?  I knew it was going to happen, but still.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 22, 2011)

How come the cabbage patch kid got through?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> I can't believe Leroy is 59! Shame the other bloke didn't go through, I liked him as well.



Has anyone googled to see if he's had any plastic surgery?  His forehead looks a bit too perfect


----------



## Geri (Nov 4, 2011)

Did anyone see this last night? Loved Melanie singing Desperado, Josh, Leroy and the older black woman who sang gospel (forgotten her name).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

Geri said:


> Did anyone see this last night? Loved Melanie singing Desperado, Josh, Leroy and the older black woman who sang gospel (forgotten her name).


 
Yeah.  That 13-year-old Rachel needs kicking off immediately


----------



## Geri (Nov 4, 2011)

All the kids should go - they have an unfair advantage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

Geri said:


> All the kids should go - they have an unfair advantage.


 
what's that then?


----------



## Geri (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> what's that then?



I think the American public go for the cute factor.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

Geri said:


> I think the American public go for the cute factor.



bleurgh.  There's cute and there's overbearingly cute and precocious.  She's the latter


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2011)

The presenter on this (whoever he is) is REALLY crap. He makes Dermot o'leary seem like a total pro.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 7, 2011)

Geri said:


> I think the American public go for the cute factor.



They got voted off!  So much for that theory eh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> They got voted off! So much for that theory eh?



Did she?  Excellent

What about the young lad?  There's confidence and there's downright up-yer-own-arsehole


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did she? Excellent
> 
> What about the young lad? There's confidence and there's downright up-yer-own-arsehole



I meant inTENcity got voted off i.e. the cutesy Glee wananabes.  Cabbage patch and Astro still in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> I meant inTENcity got voted off i.e. the cutesy Glee wananabes. Cabbage patch and Astro still in.



ah, thought I must have missed an episode

Cabbage Patch


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2011)

When (if ever) are they going to make Astro do something other than rap? Normally the judges make a huge deal out of contestants having to show diversity.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> When (if ever) are they going to make Astro do something other than rap? Normally the judges make a huge deal out of contestants having to show diversity.



Very true.  Have they had to do *ballids* yet?


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 7, 2011)

Rapping isnt singing tbf, he probably can't sing in the traditional sense.


----------



## Geri (Nov 7, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> They got voted off! So much for that theory eh?



That wasn't who I was talking about though!


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2011)

So what did we think of last night? I actually thought Rachel's performance was the best of the lot. I still rate Melanie, but I wasn't keen on the song choice. I think Simon played safe because she had a sore throat.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 11, 2011)

Who's Rachel? Cabbage patch kid? Think I turned off before she came on. What did she sing?

Really losing interest in the whole thing tbh. Thought most of it was crap. The only one I vaguely like is the older guy with the greasy hair and beard and the growly voice. His song & the arrangement were annoying, but I like his voice.

The judges and their pointless comments are really starting to annoy me as well. Nicole whatsherface is just utterly pointless. Can't work out if she's just playing the completely thick bimbo role or if she really is just totally dim & vacuous. Completely stupid riddiculous comments like 'two words - ma-gic', 'you were bananas', & 'you shine from within'. Urgh. Not one of the judges ever really actually seems to comment on the actual singing anymore or give anything resembling constructive feedback.


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, she was on last and she sang I'd Rather Go Blind. I agree about Nicole, but apparently she is going through a bad time after splitting with Lewis Hamilton, and Simon is threatening to sack her.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 12, 2011)

Lost interest in both shows tbh.  *yawn*


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh lord, that was uncomfortable viewing tonight. I really don't think kids should be in it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 19, 2011)

Me neither. That Astro needs a slap. Serious attitude problems going on there, which to be honest, the show have been encouraging up until now - same as with Frankie. Felt a bit sorry for Rachel as well. She looked utterly traumatised when she was waiting for the results & thouhght she might be in the bottom 2.


----------



## Geri (Nov 19, 2011)

Putting him through hasn't done much to teach him a lesson, either!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 19, 2011)

and can i just say again how totally shit the presenter of this is. He has no peoples skills whatsoever - or at least none that translate on telly. He REALLY irritates me.


----------



## Geri (Nov 19, 2011)

He irritates me as well - he's really wooden.

Looks like he is not going down too well over there anyway:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...acing-axe-Producers-audition-replacement.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2011)

Geri said:


> He irritates me as well - he's really wooden.



He's some guy called Steve Jones I think. Never even heard of him

may be wrong about the name but I know it was definitely Welsh


----------



## Geri (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, he's Welsh. Apparently he used to be on T4, but I've never seen him on anything else.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2011)

Geri said:


> Yeah, he's Welsh. Apparently he used to be on T4, but I've never seen him on anything else.



What is T4 and who watches it?  Is it a Welsh channel?


----------



## Geri (Nov 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What is T4 and who watches it? Is it a Welsh channel?



I think it's C4 for kids.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2011)

Geri said:


> I think it's C4 for kids.



ah right, well suited to American audiences then


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2011)

am i the only one still watching this? All very bizarre tonight. Melanie with her sudden complete change of accent. Michael jackson's kids in the audience looking totally bored and unimpressed by everything - Blanket looks like he's about to slip out of the chair and fall asleep 
And does cabbage patch kid even realise MJ is no longer alive? She spoke about him in the present tense....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> am i the only one still watching this? All very bizarre tonight. Melanie with her sudden complete change of accent. Michael jackson's kids in the audience looking totally bored and unimpressed by everything - Blanket looks like he's about to slip out of the chair and fall asleep
> And does cabbage patch kid even realise MJ is no longer alive? She spoke about him in the present tense....



Not watching. It's something I normally catch bits of on other channels when channel hopping.  Bored of both the US and UK one at the moment


----------



## Geri (Dec 2, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> am i the only one still watching this? All very bizarre tonight. Melanie with her sudden complete change of accent. Michael jackson's kids in the audience looking totally bored and unimpressed by everything - Blanket looks like he's about to slip out of the chair and fall asleep
> And does cabbage patch kid even realise MJ is no longer alive? She spoke about him in the present tense....



I'm still watching. I've come to the conclusion that only Melanie, Josh and Rachel can actually sing. Astro is good (although not a singer). Melanie's accent thing is very bizarre - she said last week she had been hiding her real accent as she thought people might not understand her.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

Hurray. Astro's out. And Drew - who was INCREDIBELY dull and droney and samey.
Normally i like Josh, but he was a bit rubbish this week. Melanie is good, but dull. Rachel is too shouty for my liking. i wish they'd give her a quieter ballad type song to sing.


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2011)

I love Melanie - if she doesn't win it, I will be amazed. I don't find her boring at all.

I also like Josh, and I could see him winning as well.

I don't get Chris Rene - can't see why he is so popular at all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Geri said:


> I love Melanie - if she doesn't win it, I will be amazed. I don't find her boring at all.
> 
> I also like Josh, and I could see him winning as well.
> 
> I don't get Chris Rene - can't see why he is so popular at all.



I've liked Josh from the beginning.  Don't mind Melanie.  Thank God Astro's gone.  Has the other little miss precocious gone yet?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

you mean Rachel? unfortunately, she's still there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> you mean Rachel? unfortunately, she's still there



Yep.  Well hopefully they'll get rid of her next episode


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2011)

Josh reminds me of a fat Eddie Vedder


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Geri said:


> Josh reminds me of a fat Eddie Vedder



I like him 'cos he seems down to earth.  That's why I like Marcus in the UK one


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah they seem like likeable, nice people. Marcus is just lovely.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah they seem like likeable, nice people. Marcus is just lovely.



Isn't he.  He's just so smiley and gorgeous and humble and smiley and gorgeous and sweet


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, Marcus always cheers me up. Unlike Amelia, who just makes me angry.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 9, 2011)

anyone see this last night?
Totally bemused by the tattooed guy whose name I can't even remember, he impresses me that little! Why do the judges think he's so amazing  Thought his first song was crap. And his second song (his own one), was REALLY dull.

Also, don't want to give away any spoilers but I accidently read something on the web just now about tonight's results show, about who gets kicked out and their reaction...


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2011)

Chris Rene?  He's nothing special, bad boy done good.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 9, 2011)

mummeeeeeee


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> anyone see this last night?
> Totally bemused by the tattooed guy whose name I can't even remember, he impresses me that little! Why do the judges think he's so amazing  Thought his first song was crap. And his second song (his own one), was REALLY dull.
> 
> Also, don't want to give away any spoilers but I accidently read something on the web just now about tonight's results show, about who gets kicked out and their reaction...



Oh, I've just had a look at The Mirror!


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I've just had a look at The Mirror!



Looking foward to tonight's show now, however mean that sounds. Will be interesting to see how different people cope with it (ie the shit presenter guy, Simon Cowell etc) They're really gonna have to re-think the whole format of the show for next year.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Looking foward to tonight's show now, however mean that sounds. Will be interesting to see how different people cope with it (ie the shit presenter guy, Simon Cowell etc) They're really gonna have to re-think the whole format of the show for next year.



The video of the person getting the boot is on the Mirror page

DO NOT CLINK THIS LINK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...trollably-as-she-s-voted-off-115875-23623380/


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 9, 2011)

oops, couldn't stop myself clicking the link. That was v disturbing, uncomfortable viewing but it made me laugh for the first time today  Why was stupid Nicole bawling like a hysterical child? Stupid woman.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 9, 2011)

anyone watch that?
Actually thought that was Rachel's best performance by a million miles. Gonna be some MASSIVE tantrums in her house tonight though.
That shit presenter didn't have a clue how to handle that situation. I was cringing at his awkwardness.
And stupid pathetic Nicole who's acting like she's gonna be traumatised for life. But then if it wasn't for her stupid decision to go to deadlock then none of this would have happened.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> anyone watch that?
> Actually thought that was Rachel's best performance by a million miles. Gonna be some MASSIVE tantrums in her house tonight though.
> That shit presenter didn't have a clue how to handle that situation. I was cringing at his awkwardness.
> And stupid pathetic Nicole who's acting like she's gonna be traumatised for life. But then if it wasn't for her stupid decision to go to deadlock then none of this would have happened.



already saw it on the link I posted 

Wonder what she was asking her mother to promise?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> already saw it on the link I posted
> Wonder what she was asking her mother to promise?



i thought she said (or to be more precise, wailed) to her mum ' mummmeee you pwomised, you pwwwwomised'. I assumed her mummmmeeee pwomised her she was the cutest, bestest little singer in the whole wide world and everyone would love her and of course she would win the whole thing. And now mummmmeeee must pwomise that diddums will get that record deal and become a world wide mega star anyway, despite not winning. Because she's an inspiration and a role model and she loves us all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> i thought she said (or to be more precise, wailed) to her mum ' mummmeee you pwomised, you pwwwwomised'. I assumed her mummmmeeee pwomised her she was the cutest, bestest little singer in the whole wide world and everyone would love her and of course she would win the whole thing. And now mummmmeeee must pwomise that diddums will get that record deal and become a world wide mega star anyway, despite not winning. Because she's an inspiration and a role model and she loves us all.



Yes, that's what I thought on the video on the clip, but then when I had it on tv with subtitles, subtitles were saying "you promise", so I'm wondering if it was a question in reply to her mother saying something like "everything will be ok".

On the other hand, subtitles are often wrong and maybe her mother promised her that she would win


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh, I wonder if her mother promised her her own bathroom even if she didn't win?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> anyone watch that?
> Actually thought that was Rachel's best performance by a million miles. Gonna be some MASSIVE tantrums in her house tonight though.
> That shit presenter didn't have a clue how to handle that situation. I was cringing at his awkwardness.
> And stupid pathetic Nicole who's acting like she's gonna be traumatised for life. But then if it wasn't for her stupid decision to go to deadlock then none of this would have happened.



That "shit" presenter is called Steve Jones, T4's finest.  More used to loving and leaving the ladies than having to deal with the aftermath i.e. hysterical women. 

Cabbage patch is out thank fuck.  Seems spoiled rotten with her emotional outburst.  Stop feeding the brat!


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2011)

They really need to increase the age limit to 16. Astro, Drew & Rachel all seemed to take their ejections pretty hard and it's uncomfortable to watch. I did laugh though, which makes me feel slighly ashamed of myself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

Geri said:


> They really need to increase the age limit to 16. Astro, Drew & Rachel all seemed to take their ejections pretty hard and it's uncomfortable to watch. I did laugh though, which makes me feel slighly ashamed of myself.



So did I


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> That "shit" presenter is called Steve Jones, T4's finest. More used to loving and leaving the ladies than having to deal with the aftermath i.e. hysterical women.



Is he any better presenting on T4 then? Don't think i've ever seen a presenter with less charisma and people skills


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Is he any better presenting on T4 then? Don't think i've ever seen a presenter with less charisma and people skills



Nah he's shit but hey respect for banging Pamela Anderson, not bad for the career.


----------



## Geri (Dec 22, 2011)

Come on Melanie! Or Josh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2011)

Bloody hell, is it still on?

I'd not kept up with it at all, but glad Josh is still in


----------



## Geri (Dec 22, 2011)

It's the final, results show tomorrow.

*must not Google*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's the final, results show tomorrow.
> 
> *must not Google*



*googles*


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 23, 2011)

And the winner is.....


----------



## Geri (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm so stupid - was trying to avoid the result all day, then when Leona Lewis came on I googled her to see if she had a nose job, and saw the result on the Daily Mail website


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 23, 2011)

Well imo the winner has a great voice but I can't thinking that the second place person has something different and more versitility.  Winner could easily come of a factory line of singers.


----------

